

The Definitive Guide to MG Siegler's Product Review Process - aaronklein
http://d.pr/3jKn

======
jasonshen
I don't see how this post adds any value to the HN community - bashing an
Apple advocate/fanboy without any additional commentary is pretty lame.

~~~
aaronklein
It wasn't a bash. I love MG's writing and I love a lot of Apple products. It's
nothing more than an inside joke.

~~~
mvkel
Jason's point still stands. This "joke" is old and boring and contributes
nothing.

~~~
aaronklein
You forgot the "imho"

